# Views Public/Private



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Totally useless suggestion but might be interesting

In the 'number of views' counters that are all over the place (forums & threads specifically)

Break those into 2 numbers. Registered Views & Anonymous Views

I've always been curious how big the anonymous browsing crowd is on any particular thread.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

I didn't know there was such a thing as anonymous browsing.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

happyhusband0005 said:


> I didn't know there was such a thing as anonymous browsing.


If you log out you can still see certain posts just as anyone who happens onto the site. However some threads are private so you won’t see them and you won’t be able to comment or like on posts.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Andy1001 said:


> If you log out you can still see certain posts just as anyone who happens onto the site. However some threads are private so you won’t see them and you won’t be able to comment or like on posts.


Ahh ok I thought there was some kind of invisibility cloak.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Ahh ok I thought there was some kind of invisibility cloak.


Ha, I hadn't thought of that...maybe TAM can write that for us 

Anonymous = not logged into TAM as Andy said.
I browsed these forums for probably 18 months before joining.

Mega-Introvert here 🙋‍♂️
I'm breaking out of my shell and TAM is the beta test.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Here's the count right now. About 9 times as many guests (non-members) online right now. Sometimes it many times higher than that.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

EleGirl said:


> Here's the count right now. About 9 times as many guests (non-members) online right now. Sometimes it many times higher than that.
> 
> View attachment 83991


Honestly I thought it might be a higher non-member count than that.
Most of the content is available to view so unless you have something to say or need some help you just consume.

Thanks for the numbers, EleGirl. It's good that I'm not a cat.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Honestly I thought it might be a higher non-member count than that.
> Most of the content is available to view so unless you have something to say or need some help you just consume.
> 
> Thanks for the numbers, EleGirl. It's good that I'm not a cat.


There are times when it's a lot higher. 100 times as much.


----------

